# New Paashe Talon Review



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I already had an Iwata Eclipse but got an email from Chicago Airbrush about a sale and free shipping. Talon is a new model and much cheaper than the Iwata but with the exact same design. Figured I would try something else for my 2nd gun. 

I ordered it and it was to my door for 68.00 with the hose can't beat that. I got it unpacked and the only two things I will complain about is that Paashe doesn't polish the insides of their cups like Iwata, it looked cruddy or used, I sent them a message and they told me they don't polish them, ohh well, the other thing is that the hose hookup is a different size on both ends than the Iwata, off to home depot to get a connector to fit my large compressor I'm now rolling.

I shot it and its real nice, tip is .38mm. One feature I REALLY like about it is that it has an adjustable needle stop on the back. This is helpful if you don't want alot of paint it prevents you from laying into it by accident and overpraying your work. It'll be really nice for dots and small fine detail. I only broke down about half of it as I only used it a couple times but seems to be about the same as far as build and complexity actually maybe a little easier as the spring is in the rear not the middle. 

So far so good, if you guys are looking for a budget airbrush I think this one is worth it. If I run into any trouble I'll post back. 

http://www.chicagoairbrushsupply.com/newpatagrai.html


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

SO....this thing is a piece of ****, I only used it a couple days and now it's completely not working zero air will flow through it, not sure what happened it was working and now it's not, I broke it down twice completely and still can't get it to fire, trigger moves up and down I lubed everything up and nadda. I got pissed it and left it alone last night after an hour of messing with it. I am going to try and take apart the part where air comes in, I believe the piece that triggers air to flow up through it just past the hose connection is stopped. Not real happy right now. I'll check back.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I didn't like the hook up, either. I don't have the Talon, Just a regular Paasche. I use it for base coatings. I had a quick disconnect fitting but I couldn't get good air control, kept drying the tip.So now I have 2 compressors! Good luck!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Interesting review. I'm curious to see if you will be able to figure out what went wrong. I have a Paasche but have only used it a few times.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Customer service has tried to help me multiple times this gun just won't work, bad design, missing part I can't get too or something, I'm sending it in, in the meantime ordered parts for my iwata I'll be back in business tomorrow with it.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

How much is customer service going to charge to repair it?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

He said it's under warranty, they have been very helpful through email trying to get it to work I have no complaints there. 

I ordererd a new nozzle, cap and needle for my Iwata and now it's blowin bubbles. 

I was down in the shop last night messing with both of them, been down there every evening for a week straight and can't get one gun to work, I'm at my wits end with both of them. I had to walk away last night or something was getting thrown across the room or smashed.


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

the only 2 things that will cause the bubbles in the paint cup are a clogged paint tip or the paint tip is not seated well...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Yeah I know, the HP-C has a floating nozzle, for some reason it won't seat right, it's brand new so I know it's not damaged, even tried wax, so frustrating.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

That mean the nozzle is crooked? Does it spray water ok? I'm in the process of trying to find a decent and affordable airbrush myself.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

The nozzle does't screw in it just gets set into the nose of the gun, it sprays liquid and air fine till I put the nozzle and tip on then it blows back into the cup.

The Iwata HP-C is a good gun it's just driving me nuts right now, I know alot of people with it and no issues, heck I never had issues with it!


----------

